# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αναζητηση mosfet

## maik65

Καλημερα σας.Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να βρω *ΑΥΤΟ* εκτος Κινας,για να μου ερθει γρηγορα?

----------


## p270

στα γνωστα μαγαζια του εξωτερικου δεν υπαρχει πλεον ,το βρηκα ομως στο αμαζον https://www.amazon.com/10pcs-4532A-S.../dp/B07L8K3LNY

απο κινα ποιος ξερει τι θα ειναι

----------

